

Newegg counters Amazon Prime with $50 Premier membership - RougeFemme
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57618402-93/newegg-counters-amazon-prime-with-$50-premier-membership/

======
gdulli
I had so many problems with UPS trying to receive my last Newegg order that I
had to just cancel it, and I won't buy from there anymore unless they change
how they ship. Speed isn't the problem, so this premium service won't help.
They have some policy about requiring a signature for deliveries that makes it
not worth the hassle. I had to stay home from work for a 4-hour window that
UPS specified, and they didn't even come that day. Nor the next day. I've
bought from Amazon for over 15 years and not had this problem once.

